# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  این کتاب رو چطور ارزیابی می کنید

## mr_esmaily

سلام
از اونجایی که از شبکه چیزی حالیم نیست و قصد یادگیری دارم , دوستانی که کتاب زیر رو خوندن 
لطف کنن بگن ارزش خریدن و خوندن داره یا نه.



نام: شبکه های کامپیوتری
مولفان: پدرام - ملکیان - زارع پور
تعداد صفحات: 832 ص
قیمت: 4800
*همراه با CD

----------


## amir_network

روش که نوشته جعفر نژاد قمی

اگه بتونی از رفرنسای انگلیسی استفاده کنی خیلی بهتره

----------


## Electronic

من همین الان جلو دستمه و دارم می خونم.به نظر من متنش به نسبت واسه تازه کارا یه خورده سنگینه.البته نه همه ش بعضی بخشاش چون یه خورده بوی ترجمه ازش میاد.اما در کل تقسیم بندی خوبی داره و اکثر مباحث رو مطرح کرده.
پیشنهاد کلی:
کتاب خوبیه اما به عنوان تنها مرجع کافی نیست و در برخی مباحث لازمه که به منابع دیگه هم یه سری بزنی تا مطلب رو خوب بفهمی.
البته انگلیسیش هم تو بازار هست...

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام



> روش که نوشته جعفر نژاد قمی


برای منم جالب بود منتها تو کاتالوگ انتشارات نص نویسنده های فوق ذکر شده.



> متنش به نسبت واسه تازه کارا یه خورده سنگینه


خدا رو شکر اساتید اینجا بخیل نیستن.

----------


## بابک زواری

اقای اسماعیلی اگر بتونی از منابع اصلی استفاده کنی درسته که اولش یک کم سخته ولی در نهایت 
یادگیری استفاده از زبان یک سرمایه گذاری است که واقعا برگشت زیادی داره

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام



> یادگیری استفاده از زبان یک سرمایه گذاری است که واقعا برگشت زیادی داره


اتفاقاً یه ماه ی میشه دنبالشم و خوشبختانه یه مربی خوب گیر آوردم ولی خوب تا راه بیفتم و با توجه به مشغله های دیگه , باید چند سالی تحمل کنم.

----------


## Electronic

> سلام
> 
> خدا رو شکر اساتید اینجا بخیل نیستن.


اونو که بله.منتهی واقعیتشو گفتم.ثنر ترجمه شدش زیاد چنگی به دل نمیزنه.

----------


## mahmood18

البته دکتر پدرام و مهندس ملکیان از اساتید خوب دانشگاه تربیت معلم(خوارزمی) هستند.
مهندس ملکیان تدریس امنیت شبکه و مهندسی اینترنت را بر عهده دارند .

----------


## Babak-Aghili

هرچیزی دیدی که روش نوشته مهندس ملکیان بخون ! حتی تتنباوم را !

ولی :   دوتا کتاب داریم که رفرنس های اصلی و حرفه ای درس شبکه و تا حدودی هم انتقال داده هستند ... 

*1- کتاب شبکه .. نویسنده : هال-سال*

*2- کتاب شبکه .. نویسنده : لوییز گارسیا ...*

اسم دقیق کتابها یادم نیست .. ولی به اسم نویسنده هاشون در دانشگاهها کاملا شناخته شده هستند ...

موفق باشید.

----------


## rafa_bh

تو این کتاب مطلبی هم در باره فیلترینگ داره ؟

----------


## cybercoder

کتاب های شبکه موجود به خصوص کتاب شبکه های کامپیوتری پروفسور هلندی اندرو تنن بام که ترجمشو آقای دکتر حسین پدارم که یکی از اساتید واقعی کامپیوتر ایران و تا جایی که من می دونم یکی از آی سی های پردازنده پنتیوم 4 شرکت اینتل توسط ایشون طراحی شده یکی از بهترین کتاب های موجود در سطح <b>تئوریه</b>

ولی به نظر من برای شروع از Network+ یا شبکه ی آقای پیتر نورتن استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید

----------

